# Crown Pharmaceutical



## Hardlabour2020 (Jan 23, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone has any dealings with Crown Pharmaceutical Labs. First time using and read one review calling it dirty bathtub gear. Has anyone got any information regarding their company? Can only find it on Facebook, there is no other information online.

Could do with some help


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Hardlabour2020 said:


> read one review calling it dirty bathtub gear.


 I'm sure every UGL has been called that by someone at sometime. How were the other reviews.?


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

My source has just stocked this but that's all I know, seen some Facebook pages showing good test results but they can be easily faked, jury's out at the moment.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

My pal was in a Facebook group (crown) and was kicked out for actually trying to sell protein, after being removed from the group, a voicemail from which I suppose was a female ! omg it sounded like they either eaten or taken to many Valium or smoked something so harsh could only describe it as being a crack or smack head. Not a good pitch for her sales ? it was hilarious ?


----------



## Wildkid (Apr 30, 2020)

topdog said:


> My pal was in a Facebook and kicked out for actually trying to sell protein, after being removed from the group a voicemail form a which I suppose was a female omg sounded like either eaten to many Valium or smoke something so harsh could only describe it as being a crack or smack head. Not a good pitch for her sales ? it was hilarious ?


 Sounds like you're the one who's smoking something, this made zero sense :lol:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

topdog said:


> My pal was in a Facebook and kicked out for actually trying to sell protein, after being removed from the group a voicemail form a which I suppose was a female omg sounded like either eaten to many Valium or smoke something so harsh could only describe it as being a crack or smack head. Not a good pitch for her sales ? it was hilarious ?


 Top weed by the looks of it, Dawg!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Wildkid said:


> Sounds like you're the one who's smoking something, this made zero sense :lol:


 Pregabalin prescribed for me, I have amended accordingly, my apologies for [email protected] grammar.


----------



## Hardlabour2020 (Jan 23, 2021)

Spieren said:


> I'm sure every UGL has been called that by someone at sometime. How were the other reviews.?


 No other reviews on it really apart from the one I read claimed to have given someone an abscess which they had to have removed. However, this could be due to various factors not just the gear so im Open minded at this point in time. Will update how I get on, so far no PIP or pain afterward.


----------



## Hardlabour2020 (Jan 23, 2021)

topdog said:


> My pal was in a Facebook group (crown) and was kicked out for actually trying to sell protein, after being removed from the group, a voicemail from which I suppose was a female ! omg it sounded like they either eaten or taken to many Valium or smoked something so harsh could only describe it as being a crack or smack head. Not a good pitch for her sales ? it was hilarious ?


 Great stuff if that's the case ??


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I've used crown orals and they were good. Not used the injectables.


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

I've used crown mast e, does what it says on the tin. Been on crown test e trt for months and it's g2g. Just got more mast e and npp to try later on.


----------



## Hellopeep (Feb 15, 2021)

Its bang on best lab with lab reports use no nothing


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hellopeep said:


> Its bang on best lab with lab reports use no nothing


 Can you put chilli sauce salad on mine please brohomo :thumb


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hellopeep said:


> Its bang on best lab with lab reports use no nothing


 Can I have a price list please


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hellopeep said:


> Its bang on best lab with lab reports use no nothing


 ffs


----------



## DirtyWaffle (Apr 13, 2021)

Hardlabour2020 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any dealings with Crown Pharmaceutical Labs. First time using and read one review calling it dirty bathtub gear. Has anyone got any information regarding their company? Can only find it on Facebook, there is no other information online.
> 
> Could do with some help


 So you can only find it on Facebook lol what does that tell you.


----------



## Hellopeep (Feb 15, 2021)

Hardlabour2020 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any dealings with Crown Pharmaceutical Labs. First time using and read one review calling it dirty bathtub gear. Has anyone got any information regarding their company? Can only find it on Facebook, there is no other information online.
> 
> Could do with some help


 Its crap. Gives u pip. N i think its got just a antidepressant init. N a bit of viagra. Ino the different from bunk n good. Ive gone back to my old lab. Stick with wat u no this guys on facebook well dodgy. Horrible gear ive been in bed aching for 3 week. Just had a shot of my old lab n im outa bed no aches . Never again will i inject that crap. My arse was infected n i went into full blown trt withdrawal. Just stay clear its crap.


----------



## FlyOnTheWall (Feb 24, 2021)

My mate used It and did the trick. Didn't blow up 6 stone. And didn't get infection every time h e did a shot . So probably can ignore posts saying this bolox :lol:


----------



## Hellopeep (Feb 15, 2021)

Hardlabour2020 said:


> No other reviews on it really apart from the one I read claimed to have given someone an abscess which they had to have removed. However, this could be due to various factors not just the gear so im Open minded at this point in time. Will update how I get on, so far no PIP or pain afterward.


 Gave me 3 infections one blood infection n 2 really bad pip infections. Its been tested n has cias init. And an antidepressants.


----------



## Hellopeep (Feb 15, 2021)

Also made me ache teally bad like flue id stay clear.


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Hardlabour2020 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any dealings with Crown Pharmaceutical Labs. First time using and read one review calling it dirty bathtub gear. Has anyone got any information regarding their company? Can only find it on Facebook, there is no other information online.
> 
> Could do with some help


Soz for numbing this post mate ..how was the crown pharma stuff mate


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I've been using sus 300ml and deca from cpharma for only a week on a new cycle no pip feels good ATM anyone had any issues looks quite good quality this time good oil thanks anyone


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Im using their dianabol ..test prop and enanthate..boldanone and primo...iv used their npp..Masteron and oxys mate iv had good gains ...have you got a pic of the stuff your using mate


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

To hardlabour I'm finding good tbh better than the last cycle of test x 250 I was getting a buzzing horrible experience through my body post injection in 3 to 4 hours but no pip just strange 🙃


Dave the gym rave said:


> Im using their dianabol ..test prop and enanthate..boldanone and primo...iv used their npp..Masteron and oxys mate iv had good gains ...have you got a pic of the stuff your using mate


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Il have a look at what your using I'm 70/30 on this new cycle just give it a few weeks first apparently I was told half a ml out of each a week coz it's strong an I'm stacking naps to so see how I go thanks pal


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> Il have a look at what your using I'm 70/30 on this new cycle just give it a few weeks first apparently I was told half a ml out of each a week coz it's strong an I'm stacking naps to so see how I go thanks pal


Mate I would do 2 shots a week... it won't be any stronger than 350mg... the boldanone is good and the Masteron... I'm running test enanthate at Min... hope it goes well mate


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm was looking it up last night the bottles are 300mg 10ml u get me but the lad I got them off said half of ml of each a week to me that's not enough so should I go half of each twice a week thanks for the advice mate and thanks hope all well with you to ste


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I think il do this cycle few week off and go to what your on seems n sounds better and your getting good gains in strength energy and building so il be in touch mate 💪


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> I'm was looking it up last night the bottles are 300mg 10ml u get me but the lad I got them off said half of ml of each a week to me that's not enough so should I go half of each twice a week thanks for the advice mate and thanks hope all well with you to ste


You asking the wrong person ..I would do 2 shots of each a week mate


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

OK mate will do but thanks for the chat


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> OK mate will do but thanks for the chat


Mate you said half ml of each..there's only sust in the pics ..what's the other mate


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Sorry about that deca il show you both now


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

That's what cycle I've got now with these


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> Sorry about that deca il show you both now


Ye sound mate...I'm just saying I would do 2 shots of the sust for sure ...but I don't do nandralones anymore mate gives me gyno ...but I would of done 2 shots of that aswell before ..if i did have another go with what you got I would do 1ml of each of each on Monday and on the Thursday I would do 1ml of the sust but half a ml of the deca ..I wouldnt run too much high doses of deca mate..try keep it between 400mg to 500mg a week


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Sounds better that mate thanks so one n one ml Monday n Thursday one ml sus half deca your a star mate I knew it was wrong what they told me half ml each once a week it's not enough really appreciated 👍mate very much


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> Sounds better that mate thanks so one n one ml Monday n Thursday one ml sus half deca your a star mate I knew it was wrong what they told me half ml each once a week it's not enough really appreciated 👍mate very much


That what I would do...you need over 500mg of test ...plus sust needs to be injected every 3 days really mate


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I used to do one to two ml of sus n deca but for some reason he said this is to strong only do half ml each a week with the tablets each day but your method makes sense to what my last cycles I was shocked when he's saying that this is why I'm looking for some advice mate


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I new it why he's told me that is beyond me mate absolutely shocked half ml of each why say that knowing what I really need upto around 3ml a week not half n this guy who got me it mate is bigger than me he's on it alot he knows il ask him why he's saying that


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> I new it why he's told me that is beyond me mate absolutely shocked half ml of each why say that knowing what I really need upto around 3ml a week not half n this guy who got me it mate is bigger than me he's on it alot he knows il ask him why he's saying that


How's you getting on mate ...feel anything atall .. night sweats ..libido...strength ...etc


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Just bad sleeping pattern I get agitated realy bad on a night up down I'm tired but **** I can't sleep I've started on diazy to sleep but it's only night day fine I can sleep night nah ain't happening mate honest I go gym come home have an hour n up again back gym n night comes I ****ing hate night time not sure if it's this coz it started the night before this cycle could be physics somehow playing in my head all good everywhere else strength more than last week not much but I can feel it did my shoulders arms and back yesterday and my shoulders was pumping up good defention is Improving just inch ere n there to define what I want thanks for asking hope your good to


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

This is one of the weirdest threads ever... Either some trolling, terrible attempt at pushing or just full on retardness


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Simon90 said:


> This is one of the weirdest threads ever... Either some trolling, terrible attempt at pushing or just full on retardness


Heard it changed over and it’s gone worse that it was originally! I’ve not tried so I can’t genuinely say. Oh hasn’t it had them magnificent 100% genuine Jonoshik lab reports ? I’d like to see the labs auditing file to its site testing facility of Gas Chromatography Mass Spectrometry.


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

No pal it's not had 100% at all don't ****ing read it u tool


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> Just bad sleeping pattern I get agitated realy bad on a night up down I'm tired but **** I can't sleep I've started on diazy to sleep but it's only night day fine I can sleep night nah ain't happening mate honest I go gym come home have an hour n up again back gym n night comes I ****ing hate night time not sure if it's this coz it started the night before this cycle could be physics somehow playing in my head all good everywhere else strength more than last week not much but I can feel it did my shoulders arms and back yesterday and my shoulders was pumping up good defention is Improving just inch ere n there to define what I want thanks for asking hope your good to


Sound as mate ...I been using crown pharma for 11 weeks and was getting pains all over ..but the stuff does the trick ..up to date iv gained 1.1/2 stone..my bed is soaked every night without fail proper sweats .. and I wake up all through the night and still get up early ...had gyno off the npp stopped using it and hit the nolvadex ...gone down alot still little lump in my right nip..I'm gonna run through to 16 weeks and take time off so looking to gain a bit more first mate ..I used the test propionate which I liked the best ..when I used the Masteron it did what Masteron does ..my veins all come through ..proper ripped up..started looking ye hairline so stopped it as Masteron is notorious for losing hair ..


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

No way losing hair crazy stuff good your making good gains my chest is in bits my shoulders have gone from big to huge like an inch on each side 💪an arms chest half inch gain so it's working it's the nights nand aches lol the life we live mate trying to improve in agony lmao but really struggling with stomach tbh mate I stopped for 4 years n got water but it's slowly getting back it goes on fast n takes a life time to get it back n ye I get bad sweats at night up down can't settle its like I want to train but I get sleep around 4 n then it takes me an hour to come round jab day today so back in gym in morning n get stuck back in have you heard of ttn some guy I know said it's dynamite might try it on next cycle glad your doing well n keep going on them gains pal I need to do some experimentation my viens are up but not as much as would like take care speak tomoz 💪


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Hellopeep said:


> Gave me 3 infections one blood infection n 2 really bad pip infections. Its been tested n has cias init. And an antidepressants.


Is that a joke ...??if not where did the tests take place mate ..


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Simon90 said:


> This is one of the weirdest threads ever... Either some trolling, terrible attempt at pushing or just full on retardness


Like a really badly written episode of Eastenders.
I think there should be some sort of entrance examination to enable access to ukm from now on. Dwindling IQ levels are definitely putting a strain on the site.


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

I heard that it's the Rolex of UGL's. One that you'd find in a Singapore market stall.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Dave, Pricey it sounds like you both have been on the western front... Take care and be careful with all that stuff...


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Garryspoon said:


> I heard that it's the Rolex of UGL's. One that you'd find in a Singapore market stall.


Iv been Singapore few times ..and iv been brought a fake Rolex ..didn't see any crown pharma


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Dave, Pricey it sounds like you both have been on the western front... Take care and be careful with all that stuff...


Lol ..world war..feel like it mate ..


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Your all niave if you actually think it's safe when people die heart failure due to stupid ****ing idiots ****ing with drugs or steds nothing is ever 100 ****ing % problem ring me so about that pal but arseholes my friend dies and this is what u get ask for my number il even meet u n put your jaw in a sling


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> Your all niave if you actually think it's safe when people die heart failure due to stupid ****ing idiots ****ing with drugs or steds nothing is ever 100 ****ing % problem ring me so about that pal but arseholes my friend dies and this is what u get ask for my number il even meet u n put your jaw in a sling


How you getting on with the sust and deca ?


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Great mate getting good gains fast its quite strong tbh how you doing I am changing cycle to what your on tho in 6 week


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> Great mate getting good gains fast its quite strong tbh how you doing I am changing cycle to what your on tho in 6 week


I'm using test 400 now mate ..then gonna cruise on test enanthate in 3 weeks


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm jumping on that mate what your on mate definitely follow u test 400 then enanthate I think sus n deca is good but its not the best no more can u stack them 2 your on about going on or is it risky hope your well


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> I'm jumping on that mate what your on mate definitely follow u test 400 then enanthate I think sus n deca is good but its not the best no more can u stack them 2 your on about going on or is it risky hope your well


You could stack deca with test 400 but I wouldn't run sust and test 400 in the same cycle personally ...what do you mean it's not the best no more??


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I mean you do ear many people on deca n sus it's test x 500 or test 400 I might sack the sus n get the test 400 n stack it I measured my arms I'm nearly upto 18inch from 17 in 3 weeks so it's working see I've always used sus n deca nothing else so I want to move upto better stuff and get to 19 inch to 20inch but I can never get there it's always just under 18inch unless I'm not training in the right way I start light go heavy n back to light for more reps


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> I mean you do ear many people on deca n sus it's test x 500 or test 400 I might sack the sus n get the test 400 n stack it I measured my arms I'm nearly upto 18inch from 17 in 3 weeks so it's working see I've always used sus n deca nothing else so I want to move upto better stuff and get to 19 inch to 20inch but I can never get there it's always just under 18inch unless I'm not training in the right way I start light go heavy n back to light for more reps


Lots of people use sust and deca mate...even if you were using test 500 mate you would still split the shots up into 2 to have 500mg a week and most people would say that's still too much..it's pretty much body builders who compete use 1000mg plus of test a week ..but they use too quality sources and know exactly how much they are using ...the test 400 and the enanthate is bang on...and not under dosed ..crown pharma done the trick for me but you still don't know if it's under dosed for sure ... Train hard eat loads ..don't depend on gear to get big...try use small doses ..ye I'm good cheers pal ...I noticed in your pic you got pills aswell ??what are they ??


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Naps the tablets I just take one a day that's what I mean I'm unsure on what to jab halfml of each a week or 1ml of one half ml of the other once a week or is it better to go to every 4 days glad your all well mate and appreciate the advice but I think it's time to change the cycle to what your on n see if I can get the gains going up again it seems to stop when I it 18stone bang like a brick wall


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm doing something wrong is that my body limit


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pricey2122 said:


> I'm doing something wrong is that my body limit


Yes. Crown Pharmaceutical definitely sounds like your body limit


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Defo mate I'm getting no were fast


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

I must be able to brake through 114k in weight


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Tbh any advice or guidance is welcome thanks guys


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Pricey2122 said:


> Naps the tablets I just take one a day that's what I mean I'm unsure on what to jab halfml of each a week or 1ml of one half ml of the other once a week or is it better to go to every 4 days glad your all well mate and appreciate the advice but I think it's time to change the cycle to what your on n see if I can get the gains going up again it seems to stop when I it 18stone bang like a brick wall


18 st??


----------



## Pricey2122 (Oct 6, 2021)

Ye between 114 k to 140 in weight at 6ft 2 I'm struggling to break through that weight in myself


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Fat Alex said:


> I've used crown mast e, does what it says on the tin. Been on crown test e trt for months and it's g2g. Just got more mast e and npp to try later on.


Do you still rate the masteron e??


----------

